# When Would You



## Jwonni (Jul 28, 2006)

Order fruit flys?

i see people always getting told off for not having a culture of fruit flies in when an ooth hatches

i have an ooth and have been told mid august it will hatch when would you make an order for the flies? would you do it as early as now?


----------



## ellroy (Jul 28, 2006)

Ideally I would get them a few days before you expect it to hatch although that may be easier said than done....


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 28, 2006)

and suppose it depends on there meaning of mid august could mean 15/16th or consider 1-10th early 10-20th 20-31st late


----------



## infinity (Jul 28, 2006)

personally i'd get them up to a month before... then you can start culturing your own making sure you have enough! I'm not sure what ooth you have but average numbers range from 20-200 nymphs... so you'll need a number greater than that if you want them all to survive - one vial/ tub might have about 50 in at any one time and average hatch rate might be about 20 a day if you're lucky... so best to have your own backup


----------



## julian camilo (Jul 28, 2006)

best to get them in at least a week before, preferable more, as sometimes when you order cultures online, they have no flies in and are only recently started, so it will be about a week or two before you get some useable flies. also, infinity suggested getting it a month before and starting your own cultures which i would also reccommend, so you can guarantee youve always got some at hand.


----------



## Jwonni (Jul 28, 2006)

its a ghost so not expecting too many

i'll make an order in the next few days then


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2006)

Get em now. Get a good culture going now way ahead of the expected nymphs.


----------

